# I finished this today



## hushnel (Dec 5, 2011)

I had to put it aside for few months to finish up a project that the time frame was shorted on.







I also made up a cigar box clock, I'll get a picture of it tomorrow.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow, that is great!  What a fun hobby, does it play, is that why you make them?


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 6, 2011)

That's really lovely.  :wink:


----------



## hushnel (Dec 6, 2011)

Sure it plays, it's a 12" scale soprano ukulele, this is the third one I've made. The first was made on a large round gourd then I used goat skin for the top, like a banjo, I even inlaid mother of pearl gourd flowers on it. The second one has a spruce sound board and the body is a Chinese bottle gourd.
First




Second





Thanks. It's crazy, I know, my buddies really like the cigar Box bass I made, at the moment I'm building my third one, I would  like to get a good bit of it done today. I have another batch of soap cooling, but that won't take long.





This is an off the wall project I made for a good friend who is actually in the blues charts now, I hear him all the time on XM radio and Internet streaming. His name is Albert Castiglia, I've known and played with Albert for at least 20 years.





It's all just for fun, I do love music and when I can't be playing it I make instruments, all be it a little unconventional "o)


----------



## hushnel (Dec 6, 2011)

As promised, here are a couple of pictures of the cigar box clock I made this weekend, a really simple project but perfect for the fireplace mantle in my 1886 Florida Cracker farm house "o)


----------



## RosalindFox (Dec 8, 2011)

The cigar box clock is amazing!


----------



## hushnel (Dec 8, 2011)

"o) thanks RosalindFox.


----------



## agriffin (Dec 8, 2011)

Awesome!  My guy makes cigar box ukes/guitars, and full size electric guitars.  I LOVE the song that comes out of the cigar box ukes.  

Yours all all beautiful!  I love the gourd ones.  I sent him a link so he can try one of those next!  lol


----------



## hushnel (Dec 8, 2011)

That's cool, I'm working towards building acoustic palor guitars. I've built electric too, my first was an electric bass and is #1, I use it when I'm working.


----------

